# My 2008 Seat Leon Cupra 1P for Track with APR Stg 3



## jorginho1976 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I'm happy to be with you

I'm runing a SEAT LEON 1 CUPRA (same Engine as GTi ED30) with 240hp

prepared to go to track - SPA Francorchamps and Nurburgring

The car is a 2008 millesime from 10/2007 with 120.000km

I tested lot of thing, but now i'm runing a APR Stg 3 kit with 400hp and 472Nm

the car is impressive

I have also upgraded the brakes to a kit with R8 Calipers (8 pistons Brembo) and TT-RS rotors 370mm

here the oficial photos


*SEAT Leon Cupra 2.0 TFSI 240hp @ 400hp (Stage 3)*







*Montage du Kit Turbo*















*Intercooler S3 vs Intercooler APR*








The brakes withe the OZ wheels










little photo from the car











I'm searching this kind of part










I'm preparing the car to be exclusively to trak

I have installed UniBrace part and it's awesome

more photos are coming


----------



## dorianTDI (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!

thats a amazing project. BRAVO


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

dorianTDI said:


> WOW!
> 
> thats a amazing project. BRAVO


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome car, some specs of the brakes, what i need for mount in my leon?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

